# 3d Schrift!



## Waterstorm (6. Mai 2003)

Mal ne Frage ist es möglich diese Schrift 3D dazustellen??Wenn ja wie?


----------



## rayalety (6. Mai 2003)

3d Tool z.b.3ds Max und dan als Texturen draufklatschen.
Oder wenn es eine TrueType ist gibts auch andere Programme um sie zu 3dn. Z.B.MS Word.


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Mai 2003)

Aber mit Paintshop kann ich es nicht hinbekommen,oder?


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Mai 2003)

klar geht das auch mit photoshop - da stellt sich nur
die frage was für einen Aufwand du betreiben möchtest...

mit xara3d zum Beispiel dürfte das ein Kinderspiel sein.


----------



## 3Dnavigator (6. Mai 2003)

Würde hier auch Xara 3D4 empfehlen. Allerdings geht dir da die Textur die du hast verloren, da du sie ja als normale Schriftart hinein nehmen musst. Dafür ist es wirklich ein Kinderspiel und du kannst sogar die drei Scheinwerfer mit Farbe und Position ganz einfach einstellen. Gibt ein hübsches Ergebnis!


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *klar geht das auch mit photoshop - da stellt sich nur
> die frage was für einen Aufwand du betreiben möchtest...
> 
> mit xara3d zum Beispiel dürfte das ein Kinderspiel sein. *




Wie würdest du vorgehen um das Bild oben mit einen 3D effeckt zu versehen?


----------

